# List your Favorite Old NES Game



## Getaloadofthis (Dec 3, 2006)

Mine would have to be Contra what an awesome game plus cheat codes for 30 lives GREAT
Thanks D


----------



## Lpgeoteacher (Sep 22, 2004)

New Beetle racing! I wan't half bad.....Or half good


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

I used to love the Orginal Mario Brothers as a kid.


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Zelda for the Win!! Looking back I can't beleive how many hours I spent on that game!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Boy, that is a pretty hard question...

I would have to say, The Legend of Zelda, Ninja Gaiden, and Super Mario 3 would have to be in the top 3. There where alot of really good games for the NES.

Jerry


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

captain sky hawk for the nes....


----------



## Nova Guy (Oct 26, 2002)

Duck Hunt. Love that gun!!!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Zelda....period. I'm working on Twilight right now. It gives Oot a run for it's money, but it's yet to be decided.


----------



## hoosier-lightning (Sep 30, 2001)

I grew up playing Donkey Kong and Mario Bros. at my local arcade. I sure wish you could get the original versions with all levels on the Game Cube! My daughter has Mario Bros. on GBA, but where the hell are the turtles? ANd the levels are different. Still a great game, but why the changes?


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

The legend of Zelda #1, With Kid Icarus a close 2nd and Vollyball that @#$^%*&# game I swear the Cuban team would cheat when I had them on the ropes, when I finally beat them I was like take you mutha &^#%# pieces of *#@!, boy those were the days.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I still play Final Fight on the SNES. Love that game.


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

i liked zelda a link to the past. that game rocks


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i love zelda a link to the past also... if i had a super nes and that game right now i would play it.... no 1 could stop me from playing it lol...


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

sportpak said:


> Zelda....period. I'm working on Twilight right now. It gives Oot a run for it's money, but it's yet to be decided.


I just finished the Twilight yesterday...gives the N64 a run till the end. Killer game.

Jerry


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

sportpak said:


> I still play Final Fight on the SNES. Love that game.


The SEGA CD version is WAY better! Check it out if you have a SEGA CD.

Jerry


----------



## teambillyracing (Jan 17, 2005)

i think my all time favorite game is the legend of zelda a link to the past, then killer instinct. and don't forget about the donkey kong country games for super nintendo. wish they still made games like that. i would buy a new system in a heartbeat.

Billy!!


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

how are the graphics on zelda Twilight ? because zelda wind waker look like cartoon.. but it was a ok game... i thank the best zelda game that i played was n64 ocerina of time.... the n64 majors mask was also good... hmmmm i might have to get a cube again and get the new Twilight ...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

The Dragon Warrior series for the NES.


----------



## Getaloadofthis (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh yeah loved dragon warrior. Have to add that to my list of games to get.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

spyhunter50 said:


> how are the graphics on zelda Twilight ? because zelda wind waker look like cartoon.. but it was a ok game... i thank the best zelda game that i played was n64 ocerina of time.... the n64 majors mask was also good... hmmmm i might have to get a cube again and get the new Twilight ...


If you liked the one on N64, you will LOVE the one on the Cube. I just beat Twilight, AWESOME. A little weak at the end, but a great game.

Jerry


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Twilight is pretty figgin cool. I'm sorry to hear it ended weak. I'm on my way to Death Mountain now, so please don't ruin it for me.

Draggon Warrior was an awesome game too. I remember playing Dragon Warrior and Metroid for hours and hours a day while on summer vacation. To be a kid again. Now I get to play about 1-2 hours a week. Being married, full time job, and trying to race rc on the competetive side takes alot of time.


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

how much are the nintendo game cube worth now used?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Maybe 50 bucks.

Jerry


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i know that walmart wants $100 new ... you thank it worth it?


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

I will go with Final Fantasy 1 hard to beat the best RPG ever made (to be clear ff1 and zelda are completely different game and zelda is a fantastic fp adventure)


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i know there diff.. a EB games side that there about the same game so i bought it and hated it...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Final Fantasy was an awesome game. I thought Draggon Warrior 1 was epic until I ran into FF. God, to be 13 again, wasting a summer vacation playing kickball all day and gaming all night.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

sportpak said:


> Final Fantasy was an awesome game. I thought Draggon Warrior 1 was epic until I ran into FF. God, to be 13 again, wasting a summer vacation playing kickball all day and gaming all night.


I hear you on that! Man, the summer nights with The Legend of Zelda, the 2nd Quest, and Ninja Gaiden. Priceless.

I played to Ninja Gaiden about 2 months ago, level 6-2 is still a pain in the rear.

Jerry


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

as much as i love the Zelda games, super mario 3 is hands down the best original nes game :thumbsup:


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

the best mario game i played was mario 64.. didnt like sunshine ....


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

umm nintendo? since i was a sega fan and played very few nintendo games i would say star tropics. i do not have a nintendo system but i do have star tropics. now when you want to know sega games let me know i have everything from genesis/cd to dreamcast


----------

